# Liability insurance



## goat girl (Dec 11, 2007)

Okay--here I go again--in the right forum this time. :blush2
I've looked at past posts about this and did check out the soapers guild and Penkin ins. But since I live in Kansas the latter didn't sell here and the former is 500 a year-- a little steep still for me. But I did find out about this company: RLI insurance company. http://my.rlicorp.com/Products/IBP/buy.asp
If I did the online calculator correct for Kansas it would be 219 a year--much more easy to swallow. Has anyone here used them? I am also currently checking with a friend who sells state Farm to see what he has, but not sure if the price would be this low.
Any other companies you all use? Especially would like feedback about RLI
Thanks
christine :biggrin


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Someone else asked about them just recently (scroll down the posts...when I checked, it was still on this page) and didn't get much in the way of answers. You might check over at The Dish Forum.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

use your search eng on the upper left side of the forums then uncheck the box at bottom and type in insurace for your search and ck the box next to soap in pull down box of choose your forum. lots comes up but here is one.
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,11647.0.html


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would be asking someone who was actually paid a claim...lots of folks pay for insurance, it's their payout I would be interested in. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

:yeahthat yep, yep, yep. Are they really gonna cover your product liability ? You better read all the fine print, and just see what all of their limits are. I just went through this back a few months ago with my insurance agent (who is also a good friend that wouldn't lie to me) ......lots of "where as", "could be's", "maybe's", when I started diggin deep. I'm about like Vicki here......can you find where they ever paid out money on a claim. The strength of the policy is not in what it cost, it's in what it's ever payed out.

Whim


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I was the one who recently asked about RLI. I haven't gotten many responses on it though. The agent I spoke to said there were very few claims in the personal care category. I was sent 47 pages of fine print to read through but I really have no idea what most of it says. The biggest thing for me is not being able to buy anything ready made and repackaging it. They won't cover that. I did a lot of searching on the dish forum and am also going to look into Wells Fargo. Alot of people had good things to say about them there but they don't sell liability insurance in every state. It would be great if you'd share any information you find about different insurances. I haven't decided exactly what I'll be doing yet.

Tiffany


----------

